# Wine-i386 on FreeBSD



## Phishfry (Apr 11, 2018)

I would like to try and run AutoCad from Wine and I looked at the Wine support page and it indicates that the version I own -AutoCad 2008- is the latest Gold version meaning it should work from an emulator perspective.

So I could ditch my XP for good if I could get this running. I have to use it almost daily.

Thoughts? Is this a waste of time trying? I am unsure what the protection scheme is, so that is a hurdle for installing.
I think it is just a serial number with online confirmation. They ditched the fob scheme a while back.

Seems I need to run Wine-i386 due to AutoCad 2008 was 32 bit. So according to the Wine-i386 wiki I need to run 32bit FreeBSD too. I think that's right?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Thoughts? Is this a waste of time trying?


I'd say just give it a shot. It's always a bit of a hit and miss when it comes to running Windows applications through Wine.



Phishfry said:


> So according to the Wine-i386 wiki I need to run 32bit FreeBSD too. I think that's right?


You can use emulators/i386-wine on a 64 bit machine.


----------

